# Sabiki Forum! Tips, Advice, etc...



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

So, i've seen so much about Sabiki's!! they have 5 different brands in Walmart alone... I finally bought some!

looking for the good ones, I bought hayabusa, mustad, and daiichi, they seem to be working good! but I kept catching baby Porgy, croaker, and spot.... looking to catch good baitfish, so... just wondering, what size, type, brand do people get and what do you bait the hooks up with? 
Casting techniques, water depth, etc?

Anyways, product links to the exact ones would be helpful, as well as the bait you use if any at alll....

I got like, size 4,6,and 8.... all diff brands, but just wanting some good finger mullet or baitfish!

thanks in advance for advice on them =]


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i dont think brand matters as much as the line test they are made of. go with the heaviest ones u can find that way u minimize break offs. never heard of finger mullet hitting one, u will prolly need to cast net those. but theres nothing wrong with spot or croaker for bait! u should also be able to catch blues, spanish, threadfin, and menhaden also. jig em up and down around pilings and such and u will start catching these type of bait fish if they are around! no need to bait hooks either unless ur just gonna let it sit on the bottom and catch spot and croaker. BWFB work well for that.


----------



## nunae5 (Jul 9, 2008)

well dude use the 6 works like a charm


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

somebody around here posted a great idea using a sabiki. They took one or two of the sabiki lures and tied them direct to a lure like a mirrolure or something like that and cast it out with the bigger plug basically chasing the sabiki bits. I plan on trying that next week out on the bay.


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

I only use the sabikis when I need a smaller bait to King fish with. If I need something larger, I'll cut a 4-5 ft piece of 30# mono, tie a 1 oz gold diamond Jig on the bottom, loop knot 4 gold hooks, 8 inches or so apart, and top it off with a black barrel swivel.

PD


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I use the hayabusa is size 6 and 8, with the colored thread on the hooks, i use them to catch bait such as green backs, butter fish, and cigars, i do not tip them with anything
I think quality matters in sabikis, a guide i know buys the cheap ones then has the tip them with bait to catch anything, that kinda defeats the purpose in my opinion

the technique i use it to drop them down to the bottom, them slowly let it go slack them come tight again, works everytime, what it does is lets them drift in the current like real bait does,( ive never seen bait jig itself up and down)


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

also, dont try to save them, its not worth it, your going to have hooks break off, and weights eaten off etc... and its just a pain in the arse to save them, throw them away after a day of fishing and your save your self alot of tangled messes and little hooks in your hand.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I have caught all kinds of stuff on sabikis, flounder, tunny, ARS, gags, pomps, weakfish, silver trout, and plenty of sharks and some huge black sea bass, among all types of bait fish


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*I hate to throw a wrench, but ...*

Maryland regulations do not allow more than 2 hooks is a Sabiki rig. 

We have been through this before, but I guess you can make three 2 hook rigs out of a 6 hook Sabiki rig.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bluefish*

I saw a guy on the end of the Frisco Pier catching bluefish on a homemade Sabiki rig. He had an egg sinker on it and would do an underhand cast and real it in quickly. 

He was looking for Spanish, but he was the only one catching blues. The rest of us were throwing Gotchas with no luck.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

who said anything about maryland


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Heavy Sabiki*



scooleen said:


> somebody around here posted a great idea using a sabiki. They took one or two of the sabiki lures and tied them direct to a lure like a mirrolure or something like that and cast it out with the bigger plug basically chasing the sabiki bits. I plan on trying that next week out on the bay.


That was me that posted the above.

I make my own sabiki out of 75-100 lb Ande leader. I tie 3-4 surgeon loops in the leader, then tie on # 8 Saltwater flies like a mylar glass minnow, brown shrimp or pink shrimp on to the loops and then attach on the end a Mirror Lure Top Dog.

Then just cast it out as far as you can and work it back in like a top water but just a bit faster so it looks like the chase is on.

Don't try this with a store bought sabiki's cause the mono is too small and can break off on a big heave or when something big hits(trust me)

But the above works great:fishing:


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have been using Marathon brand rigs (not sure of the main size, but it's the green veilskin model). In two hours it was good for 12 spades and 6 pinfish. You never know what you're gonna pull up with one.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Way around the regs for number of hooks is to cut some of the hooks off making the rig legal. Leave the baits on, just snip the hooks close to the body leaving them for teasers.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fireline20 said:


> That was me that posted the above.
> 
> I make my own sabiki out of 75-100 lb Ande leader. I tie 3-4 surgeon loops in the leader, then tie on # 8 Saltwater flies like a mylar glass minnow, brown shrimp or pink shrimp on to the loops and then attach on the end a Mirror Lure Top Dog.
> 
> ...


You Got Pictures


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will make some


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Fishman said:


> You Got Pictures


Post them


----------

